# 721 & Linux



## David Barnes (Jul 2, 2002)

1. Is the 721 Linux based? Is this a fact? Or is this a wish or rumour based on hearsay? Did E* state publically that the 721 was going to be Linux based? Has anybody confirmed that the 721 has Linux running on it by actually seeing the OS prompt?

2. If the 721 is Linux based, then like the SA Tivo & DirecTivo, it will be possible to extract video files from it to a PC thereby bypassing any intermediate capture devices - if one can add a network card (PCI or USB).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

1) Yes it is Linux Based, go look at the review page. You will see the Linux screens as well as X Windows boot screen.

2) I am sure it would be possible, people from Slashdot are trying to get Dish to release parts of the souce code.

I think part of the reason for the high price is because the 721 can be modded (this is just a guess not a fact) with a high price it may keep people from tinkering.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, it is Linux based. But E* will have to either change that or release the code or they will be sued. They released a product violating the GPL, publically acknowledged it (through a CSR) and they don't care!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

We don't know they actually changed any GPL'd code. If they didn't, all the GPL code is readily available elsewhere, and they have no obligation to release programs they wrote that run on Linux.

Also, I wouldn't expect a CSR to know what they were talking about at all with regards to the GPL and receiver source code.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I like to be rabid about the GPL as much as anyone else, but declaring Jihad on Dish based on the word of a CSR that could barely troubleshoot their way out a wet paper sack seems a bit premature. 

I read the slashdot forum and there were people who claimed the be on the Dish devel team that indicated that they were reviewing this and will release any code that needs to be released. 

Since they are basing the PVR on Geode, and National Semi has a very good and very open linux project there is a good chance that Dish is already good.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree I think people are getting in a huff over the GPL over nothing.

Most Dish Network reps dont even know what a 721 is except for a picture they saw of it. Dish Reps are the last to know anything (Don't believe me call them up and try to order Discovery HD) 

Just wait a bit and everything will sort itself out.

Again I think part of the reason for the high price is to keep people from trying to tinker. I know I won't open my unit as I don't want a $549 paperweight.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What could one do with this unit that they could not do with a 501 because it is Linux based? What are the advantages? It is just like what I had said in another thread, it may be possible to write your own code in the receiver ot make it perform the way you want it to instead of waiting on dish to do it or not do it or is it not possible to write your own code like dish does to it? i figure if dish could then we could to not only with the 721 but with other receivers.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

By using a more widely known OS that already has a ton of STBs and Embedded devices under it's belt they can more easily integrate new and off the shelf (read: Less R&D for Dish to mess up) applications. The 721 is the first Dish PVR that has the hardware and software umph to compete with the Tivo/Replay/UTV crowd. Of course the full potential of the software has yet to be realized. 

And of course this is the first DishPVR that has some good !QUOT!hacking!QUOT! potential. Dish and DirecTV fear people getting into the hardware. Tivo has of course seen the profits that come with keeping good relations with the mod community, and in the EU people can buy DVB cards for their computers and watch Satellite from any OS they want.


----------

